# Calling all heroes: Boy with leukemia needs birthday cards



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mother of boy with cancer seeks cards from his heroes*

*Tyler Seddon diagnosed with leukemia for second time*

*
*

PASCOAG, R.I. -The mother of a little boy with leukemia said she wants his seventh birthday to be special, and is looking to first responders for help.

Tyler Seddon will turn 7 on March 6, and his mother, Rachel, said she wants it to be the best day of his life.
Watch a report by clicking here
"He goes crazy over firefighters and police," she said. "We want this to be a special birthday, because you never know what could be next."
Seddon said Tyler loves firefighters and other first responders, so she wants as many of them as possible to send him birthday cards.
Tyler needs a bone marrow transplant, and he is currently undergoing chemotherapy to buy him some time while the search for a marrow donor continues.
Seddon said her son was recently released from a hospital and is resting at home.
A website, "Tyler's Troops," is currently being set up for more information. In the meantime a GoFundMe account was also started to help with donations for Tyler.
Any first responders who would like to send Tyler a birthday card can send them to 96 South Main St., Pascoag, R.I. 02859.
*

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/mother-of-boy-with-cancer-seeks-cards-from-his-heroes/24526290#ixzz2tcdnpMDH*


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Count me in. Card and trinkets will be in the mail in a couple of days. I hope others here will do the same.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Stuck

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Bought some stuff from the academy store today to send to Tyler. Anyone else gonna join in?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

No one else? Do you guys know something I don't?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

We don't exactly have Loss Prevention tshirts or anything to send so donated to the gofundme account.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> No one else? Do you guys know something I don't?


We are sending a big ass card that most of the fire and police guys signed.

Attached are stickers, tshirt, pictures and a small PWC cruiser.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

We are putting a package together.


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sending a card with some patches and a junior officer badge tomorrow.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

One of my officers is getting a card together. I'll throw in a few patches from here and elsewhere as well.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just worked the Mardi Gras parade with the officer who is handling our effort. She is bringing the card in tomorrow for the platoons working out on Sunday and then the other two platoons and the desk weenies can sign it on Monday. I gave her a department patch and Mississippi Law Enforcement Officers Association sticker to go in the envelope.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Over 250 police, fire, military personnel coming to Tyler's birthday celebration

Posted: Mar 03, 2014 1:39 PM EST
Updated: Mar 03, 2014 1:39 PM EST
By Alana Cerrone

[email protected]

Police officers, firefighters, and military members from across the country are coming to Burrillville to make a local boy's dream come true.

Tyler Seddon is battling leukemia, and for his 7th birthday on Thursday March 6, hundreds of his heroes - first responders and military members - will be in Burrillville to make his birthday special.

On Thursday, a Burrillville Police Officer will pick Tyler up and take him to the police station, where he will be sworn in as Chief for the Day and get to wear his own police-type uniform. Colonel Stephen Lynch and the rest of the staff will welcome him, as he sits in the Chief's chair and then tours the station.

Then, an officer will drive Tyler by his school, A.T. Levy, where his classmates will be waving to him. After that, they're off to Wright's Farm where Tyler will be honored by over 250 police officers, firefighters, and military personnel.

Over 185 police cars, 12 police motorcycles, and 30 pieces of fire apparatus from departments all over New England will be coming to join the celebration for Tyler.

Organizers want to point out that the gathering at Wright's Farm is not open to the public.

(C) WLNE-TV 2014


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!! Very happy for Tyler. Would love to be there to see his face when he opens the package I sent out today from my department.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

This is awesome from the LAPD......what class!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

OUSTANDING LAPD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Pretty cool, huh? Almost looks like a recruiting video. Hopefully Tyler will like it too.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

That was awesome, LAPD!!!! First Class all the way...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Massachusetts State Police shared Trooper Dustin Fitch's photo.
Tomorrow is the convoy for Tyler's Troops. If you see a large amount of public safety vehicles tomorrow, from multiple agencies, including State Police, you will know why. Take a look at Trooper Dustin Fitch post on the event.

There will be a large amount of police cruisers departing for Rhode Island from the I-95/Route 128 area. If you would like to share your support, take a look at the post and share.








Tyler's Troops Convoy Update

Tomorrow, Thursday March 6th will be the convoy to meet Tyler on his 7th birthday. As you all know he has asked for cards from public safety members as he battles his second fight with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia. Take a look at



__ https://www.facebook.com/TrooperDustinFitch/posts/541840952580527


for more information.

We have had a tremendous outpouring of support of this event. There are multiple agencies going to this event. We have been asked by many where the convoy will be going, so the public can share their support. Unfortunately, the final destination in Harrisville, Rhode Island is not open to the public due to the limited space.

However, if you wish to see some of the participants and show your support, here is the schedule:
Burlington, MA: There will be a large group staging at the Burlington Mall, which will depart there at 7:30 a.m., which will proceed down Route 128 to exit 4 (Rt 138 South) in Canton.
Canton, MA: There will be a large staging area at the Ponkapoag Golf Course/Metropolis Rink located at intersection of Washington St and Turnpike Street (Route 138). Officers arriving in Canton should be there no later than 7:30 a.m.

The two groups will converge in Canton at the Washington St & Route 138 intersection. The convoy will proceed down Washington Street, onto Chapman Street and then onto Neponsit Street. The convoy will then enter I-95 and continue to Rhode Island.

MEDIA: There will be a staging area at Canton Police Department at 1492 Washington St, if you wish to get footage of the convoy departing for Rhode Island. If you wish to get footage at the final destination, it will be in the parking lot at Wright's Farm at 84 Inman Road Harrisville, RI. Again, the final destination at Wright's IS NOT open to the public due to space restrictions.

I will be tweeting photos as the day progresses. Follow me at @DustinGFitch and ‪#‎TylersTroops‬ for other participating agencies.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Chief of the day among birthday surprises for boy battling cancer

Battling leukemia for a second time, Tyler Seddon turns 7 on Thursday, and the firefighters and police officers he loves so much are coming through for him in a big way.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/chief-of-the-day-among-birthday-surprises-for-boy-battling-cancer/24825982


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

It's going to be a great day for him.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Twitter Updates:

https://twitter.com/search?q=#TylersTroops&src=hash


----------



## BigThree (Apr 14, 2009)

What a great story and an amazing show of support for Tyler.

For those of you near Boston there is a bone marrow drive at the Stoneham Boys and Girls Club (15 Dale Court, Stoneham, MA 02180) from 10AM-1PM tomorrow. Testing is free ages 18-44 and all results will go to the national registry to potentially save Tyler, or thousands of others waiting. 

Please contact me with any questions. Thank you.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Thanks to all those who showed so much support. I was fortunate enough to be the police sergeant who drove Tyler on his awesome day . He is a great kid.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> *Tyler Seddon's leukemia close to remission*
> 
> _Posted: Mar 28, 2014 5:49 AM _ _Updated: Mar 28, 2014 6:33 AM _
> 
> ...


What could most likely be the understatement of the year - this is wonderful news. Prayers that he continues to improve.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

View Large

A young cancer patient who captured the hearts of first responders worldwide is cancer-free, his mother said Monday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/mom-tyler-seddon-is-cancer-free/25822852#!I8cND


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A 7-year-old Rhode Island boy whose cancer fight drew national attention is scheduled to get a bone marrow transplant.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/tyler-set-to-have-bone-marrow-transplant/26117016#!PCR3C


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Between the pic V posted today and this, it's a good day. Thanks Harry!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A 7-year-old Rhode Island boy whose cancer fight drew national attention underwent a marrow transplant Monday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/tyler-seddon-having-bone-marrow-transplant/26286588#!TOwzB


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A little boy whose battle with leukemia captured the hearts of first responders worldwide is going home.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/tyler-seddon-going-home-after-bone-marrow-transplant/26692334#!4UHXo


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Tyler Seddon celebrates 8th birthday
His battle with leukemia captured hearts around the world, and Friday Tyler Seddon marked another milestone.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/tyler-seddon-celebrates-8th-birthday/31661010


----------

